# Wlan Router unterbricht Verbindung



## Winni Bär (4. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
habe einen D-Link ( DI-614+ )  Router  
angeschlossen,, ein PC, ein Notebook
per Kabel angeschlossen funktioniert das Netzwerk einwandfrei
wenn iich jedoch das Notebook über die WLan Verbindung betreibe,
(Verbindungsstärke im WLan Notebook auf sehr gut)
sobald Daten geladen werden bricht auf beiden Rechnern nach 15 sec 
die Verbindung zum Router ab.
Auf PC Anzeige ein "Netzwerkkabel wurde entfernt"
Notebook " Netzwerkverbindung steht nicht zur Verfügung"

Hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem oder weiß einen Rat

Danke für eure Antwort


----------



## jochen340 (30. November 2004)

Hast du Filesharingprogs bei dir laufen? wenn ja schalt die mal ab und schua obs dann geht. Bei nem kumpel hats geholfen. Musste dann erst den router richtig konfigurieren.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Marty_FfM (30. November 2004)

Hi Winni Bär,

was haste denn für ne WLAN-Karte im Notebook? Das kann auch ein Problem mit dem Treiber dieser Karte sein. Außerdem... welches Betriebssystem ist auf dem Notebook?

Poste mal die Antworten, dann sehen wir weiter...

Gruß
Martin


----------

